# Stoves for new build: which is best and related questions re chimneys, flues etc



## Pinky&dBrain (15 Jan 2009)

I am currently starting a new build and am looking around at stoves. I know that 'which stove is best' etc have been in previous posts which I have read but am now even more confused. Please Helppppp!

I was looking at a Stanley Erin or Hunter 80G, however I read on one post that the Hunters are really hard on fuel? Can anyone who already has one confirm is this the case?

I need a stove that I can run approx. 16 rads and heat water, and plan to put it in the sitting room. If anyone out there can make recommendations from thier own experience with thier type of stove? 

Also any advice or tips of what to consider or not do as it is a new build with chimney flue etc. 

Any help appreciated as I think I am going insane reading different posts and websites and I am more confused now than before!!!


----------



## fmc (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Stoves, Stoves, Stoves*

depends on the size of room the stove will be in. Arrow are another option the H 80 b has a huge room output and i dont think stanley will heat 16 rads. ideally get a heat load in Kilowatts or btus then see the boiler size of the stove. 16 rads could be 16 singles or doubles and varying size so the heat load would be different from house to house.
Also if yu zone would you have all 16 rads or only need a stove that heats up to 10 which would open up more options to you. lastly any stove big enough to heat that amount will be havy on fuel. You cant heat that many with a standard fire.


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Stoves, Stoves, Stoves*

You will also need such a heat output for 16 rads that you won't be able to sit in the same room as the stove! There is no easy answer I'm afraid, but a thermostat on each radiator would be a useful consideration, so that individual room temperatures can be modified, depending on the need in each room - in addition to zoning mentioned above. Good luck


----------



## Pinky&dBrain (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Stoves, Stoves, Stoves*

You know never dawned on me of course I won't need all rads to be on at the same time. Some rads are fairly small in the house anyway. I am going to sit down and work out how many rads would really need to be on i.e. zoning.

And your so right oppsbuddy as if I had that size of a stove I won't be able to sit in the sitting room in comfort. I am going to work out the zoning and then rethink what options may suit better.

Thanks to you both for your good advice.


----------



## Sandals (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Stoves, Stoves, Stoves*

Hi I d ask your plumber for his advice. They can have brillant ideas. Good luck with your home.


----------



## lofty (17 Jan 2009)

*Re: Stoves, Stoves, Stoves*

The hunter stove mention previously the 80b. I have seen it in  operation in a house that has 16 radiators. Does exactly what it says on the tin. Heats all the radiators and the room where the stove is in.


----------



## magtape (21 Jan 2009)

Hi I have a turbostove it heats all rads and hot water have TRVs on rads and zones on also. The stove gives 4 KW to the room its in which is plenty. Very economical on fuel.


----------



## ian mac (2 May 2012)

It all depends on a few factors:
How many rads
what size are they the chances there are some that are different sizes
ensuites have smaller than living room etc so if ensuite is say 3 foot and living room is 6 foot then class the ensuite as half also are they single or double rad.
I live in ireland i put my oil and fire to warm water and rads. as i find if you use fire it can take a while to heat everything.so  i put oil on for a few hours to heat it up i put the fire on and turn the oil off.

let me know how you went on.


----------



## Leo (3 May 2012)

Note: this thread is over three years old.


----------

